# Pier Project



## KellyL (Aug 11, 2005)

First off, want to give credit to all my buddies, my children and especially my wife who helped all this get done!

After building our new weekend place, the old pier just didn't look good enough anymore, not to mention there were more than a few sketchy boards and wobbly sections and benches. Worst of all, the land sinking at the bulk head has made it very difficult for my Mother-in-law to step up onto the pier.

Before:









First off we replaced all the decking and extended the deck past the bulkhead to make an easier step-up for my M.I.L. Demolition, sawing and decking took a 3 day weekend.










The next weekend I finished the job with building and installing new benches. I replaced the original 6 foot benches with 5 foot benches to make more room to fish!

After:










Bench:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Looks good Kelly, where is it located? Good fishing?


----------

